# Consumption: 560 kms - On a tank of gas



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Just drove from Maple ridge BC to Lacey Washington and got 560 kms to my tank before the light came on on the way home. I also had the AC on about a third of the time. Not bad for an SUV I think.


----------



## NismoKat (Jul 10, 2003)

Wow thats incredible, i thought that was impossible with the X, what was your average speed? , my longest drive with 1 tank is 480.


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

*I hate to gloat but..........*

I routinely get 720km before the fuel warning light comes on..............but then I do have a diesel.

The problem is that in the UK fuel prices are extortionate.........a couple of weeks ago they were breaching the 1GBP per litre barrier so the frugality of the diesel simply makes good economic sense.


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

ron519098 said:


> I routinely get 720km before the fuel warning light comes on..............but then I do have a diesel.
> 
> The problem is that in the UK fuel prices are extortionate.........a couple of weeks ago they were breaching the 1GBP per litre barrier so the frugality of the diesel simply makes good economic sense.


Ah yes - the ever frugal X-Trail diesel raises it's head again making many a canuck all the more jealous of those of you who have the diesel option. I sure wish we had it here. With rising gas prices, manufacturers and the press seem to be touting more hybrid and alternate fuel technology other than diesel as the solution to the North American market quest for the economical car.

Go figure - maybe north americans are too proud to admit that there are many a good thing east of the Canadian Maritime provinces or Maine!

jww


----------



## XtrailRookie (May 17, 2005)

ERBell said:


> Just drove from Maple ridge BC to Lacey Washington and got 560 kms to my tank before the light came on on the way home. I also had the AC on about a third of the time. Not bad for an SUV I think.




Got to 540 kms before the light came on going up north this summer. Xty was fully loaded with the wife, 2 kids and all our stuff. The a/c was on the whole time. It was freakin' hot here in southern Ontario this summer.

Every time I drive by a gas station these days, I am reminded of the good decision that I made in the spring to buy the XTY. :cheers:


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

NismoKat said:


> Wow thats incredible, i thought that was impossible with the X, what was your average speed? , my longest drive with 1 tank is 480.


Average speed was around 110-120 kph with 3 adults and a baby with luggage. I'm sure I could have gone 600 kms if I pushed it. There were almost no hills on this trip mind you. On an earlier trip to the BC interior I was only able to manage 500kms. That trip was almost all hills. 

Not as good as the mileage I got with my 02 Jetta TDI, but my back windows didn't fall dow into the doors of my X Trail while doing 120 kph in the pouring rain like they did in the Jetta. 

*NOTE* I will use any opportunity to make fun of VW and their inferior products.


----------



## tj80 (Sep 20, 2005)

ERBell said:


> Average speed was around 110-120 kph with 3 adults and a baby with luggage.


Just how much luggage did this baby have?  whoops :topic:


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

jww said:


> Ah yes - the ever frugal X-Trail diesel raises it's head again making many a canuck all the more jealous of those of you who have the diesel option. I sure wish we had it here. With rising gas prices, manufacturers and the press seem to be touting more hybrid and alternate fuel technology other than diesel as the solution to the North American market quest for the economical car.
> 
> Go figure - maybe north americans are too proud to admit that there are many a good thing east of the Canadian Maritime provinces or Maine!
> 
> jww


 
Before I bought the X Trail I was in a toyota dealership and asked the manager why toyota and other dealerships don't offer diesel engines in their cars as they do in europe and japan. 

He said that there is a point system for cars that are imported into north america and you are only allowed so many points. He said that vehicles with diesels are more points than those without. (This would account for the limit on VW with their TDI cars.) As long as we keep buying gas powered cars, their is no reason for the manufacturers to bring in diesels. 

He said that he would be suprised to see an import truck with a diesel engine before 2010. 

American Truck makers are going to be scared to death at the sight of the first Diesel Toyota Tundra or Nissan Titan. 

Most of the people who buy a one tone pickup with a diesel, do it because it is cheaper to run than a half tone truck with a gas engine and you wave the luxury tax when you buy a one tone. The difference you save pays for the diesel. They don't do it because they need 600 ft lbs of touque


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

I had the light come on at 580. Stopped at 615 for 56 liters. All my friends with Pathfinders are jealous


----------



## Cantum (Jun 12, 2005)

I get 500-550 normally, on a slightly more than full tank. That's mostly city driving.

On the highway, doing 110 km/hr in 70 degree weather I go 250 km before I hit the 3/4 full mark.

And its not a diesel- its the 2.5L four, with no modifications except Syntec oil.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

tj80 said:


> Just how much luggage did this baby have?  whoops :topic:


That little guy had more luggage than I did. I THINK HIS MOTHER IS NUTS!


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

And I forgot to mention. I was asked half a dozen times "What the hell is that thing?" poor Americans with no X Trails


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

ERBell said:


> Before I bought the X Trail I was in a toyota dealership and asked the manager why toyota and other dealerships don't offer diesel engines in their cars as they do in europe and japan.
> 
> He said that there is a point system for cars that are imported into north america and you are only allowed so many points. He said that vehicles with diesels are more points than those without. (This would account for the limit on VW with their TDI cars.) As long as we keep buying gas powered cars, their is no reason for the manufacturers to bring in diesels.


Surely you're not implying that the US countenances protectionism? My goodness......that's downright Un-American!


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

250 km on a quarter tank that is amazing. I get anywhere from 160 to 200 on a quarter tank. While I get 500-540 km when the light comes on. The most I have achieved is 614km before the light comes on.

Greg


Cantum said:


> I get 500-550 normally, on a slightly more than full tank. That's mostly city driving.
> 
> On the highway, doing 110 km/hr in 70 degree weather I go 250 km before I hit the 3/4 full mark.
> 
> And its not a diesel- its the 2.5L four, with no modifications except Syntec oil.


----------



## janarth (Oct 14, 2004)

*560 WOWWOW*

Damm, So far I got 480Km / tank, thats my X-trail Best. I envy 560 X-trail, I think this mileage difference related to Altitude level, where you drive the X_trail! 
cheers


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

janarth said:


> Damm, So far I got 480Km / tank, thats my X-trail Best. I envy 560 X-trail, I think this mileage difference related to Altitude level, where you drive the X_trail!
> cheers


The vehicle's mileage has alot to do with its fuel consumption. You get better mileage as the car gets more KMs on it.


----------



## NismoKat (Jul 10, 2003)

I think the hp has a lot to do too, my xtrail is advertised as 180 hp/ 180tq is the Spec V o the xtrails you could say. Also i got a hotshot header installed.


----------



## driftking (Aug 7, 2005)

NismoKat said:


> I think the hp has a lot to do too, my xtrail is advertised as 180 hp/ 180tq is the Spec V o the xtrails you could say. Also i got a hotshot header installed.


And is that a bad thing??...the longest I've got from a full tank is 330km, driving slow (well...slow for me  ).

Normally its something like 270 to 300.......yeah, I drive kind of fast... :thumbdwn:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Just came back from a long trip, which involved hours of highway driving and it was a bit of a hill climb with the cruise control trying to keep-up.

I only managed to get 480kms before the low fuel warning light came-on.

The car is auto, and I had 3 adults, 2 kids and the luggage area was stacked-up to the roof 

In most cases I was sitting on 4000RPM during hill climbs and driving at 115kms/hour. The RPM would drop to around 2,700 on a straight stretch.

Overall, am not quite satisfied with this fuel economy, but I think the driving condition and the total load in the exy has played a major role in this. Normally I would have gotten around 550kms out of the full tank.

I was using 98 Octane fuel as well.


----------



## driftking (Aug 7, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just came back from a long trip, which involved hours of highway driving and it was a bit of a hill climb with the cruise control trying to keep-up.
> 
> ...



Maybe its time for you to buy an S-afc controller and lean that mixture out, get the extractors too :cheers:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

hehehe. it's time I buy many things for the exy, but where is the time and where is the money? LOL

One of these days, I will.


----------



## xtratime (Apr 8, 2005)

At what stage does the light come? With me it comes on around 53 litres from full whcih should mean that there is still a significant amount left in the tank!


----------



## driftking (Aug 7, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> hehehe. it's time I buy many things for the exy, but where is the time and where is the money? LOL
> 
> One of these days, I will.


Hehe, you should play the lottery! :thumbup: ...

But, By just watching your website I can guess that you had your wallet hurt with all those thing u've bought :thumbup: .


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

driftking said:


> But, By just watching your website I can guess that you had your wallet hurt with all those thing u've bought :thumbup: .


Shuuuush, don't say this out loud  My wife will hear you and then I'll be in trouble. hehehe


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Just came back again from a long weekend of driving around Quebec from Laurentians to Eastern Townships' (wine tour).... (Sorry Stephen I could not get back to you...)

Very impressed with consumption (with 4 adults in the car) I was almost on par with Mike. (588 km, fill up with 51 litres, using 91 oct Canada = 8.7 L/100km: all highway)







mike dockal said:


> I had the light come on at 580. Stopped at 615 for 56 liters. All my friends with Pathfinders are jealous


----------



## milou500 (May 5, 2005)

ValBoo said:


> Just came back again from a long weekend of driving around Quebec from Laurentians to Eastern Townships' (wine tour).... (Sorry Stephen I could not get back to you...)
> 
> Very impressed with consumption (with 4 adults in the car) I was almost on par with Mike. (588 km, fill up with 51 litres, using 91 oct Canada = 8.7 L/100km: all highway)



My xtrail is now 16000 km and after several measurements (record km, fill to the first click at the same gas pump) I make 12,7 l / 100 km city drive and at best 8,8 when driving at 90 km/ hour. Not bad hwy figures, you will say... but as speed increases to 100 km/ hr, consumption increase to 9,5 and at 110 km I barely make 10l /100km. The yellow light turns on not much after 500 km and I am quite surprised to see figures much higher than that. It seems to me that the gas consumption of the Xtrail is very sensitive to speed, probably because of its higher drag coefficient. But the baseline figures seems to be too high (we are far from the 8,3/11,2 l/ 100km claimed): my wife has a 2003 Altima, with the same engine, and make easily 7,5-8,0 l/ 100 km on flat highway at 120 km... It is difficult to believe that drag only is accountable for such a difference. I think the XTrail engine is tuned very differently than the Altima probably to yield more torque at low RPM (towing). Any comments?


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

I think if you add everything up - weight, drag, wider tires and AWD then the X-Trail's fuel consumption is reasonable compared to smaller cars with same engine.


----------



## milou500 (May 5, 2005)

mike dockal said:


> I think if you add everything up - weight, drag, wider tires and AWD then the X-Trail's fuel consumption is reasonable compared to smaller cars with same engine.



well, the engine is the exactly the same, Xtrail is only 71 kg heavier, the tires are slightly wider (215 instead of 205) and drag is higher (my driving mode is 2 WD only, for now). I recognize that this has a detrimental impact on gas consumption but I don't think all of this can explain the difference of 2l/ 100km on highway between the Altima and the Xtrail.

Anyway, what I found in different forums is that the Xtrail 2,5 L gas consumption is very variable ranging from very high km per tank to early yellow light warning. May be it has to do with ECU programming or God knows what. I am convinced that my QR25DE engine could do much better than now and a bit sad that I can't get any better.


----------



## driftking (Aug 7, 2005)

milou500 said:


> well, the engine is the exactly the same, Xtrail is only 71 kg heavier, the tires are slightly wider (215 instead of 205) and drag is higher (my driving mode is 2 WD only, for now). I recognize that this has a detrimental impact on gas consumption but I don't think all of this can explain the difference of 2l/ 100km on highway between the Altima and the Xtrail.
> 
> Anyway, what I found in different forums is that the Xtrail 2,5 L gas consumption is very variable ranging from very high km per tank to early yellow light warning. May be it has to do with ECU programming or God knows what. I am convinced that my QR25DE engine could do much better than now and a bit sad that I can't get any better.


Its true that the difference between 205 and 215 tyres should impact the performance a littlebit, but remember that the x-trail uses 215/65/16 tyres, 65 profile for the sidewall, so the tyre is way heavier.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Guys,

Now that you mentioned the impact of wider tyres on fuel consumption, I actually noticed a big difference when I upgraded from my factory 215/70/15 tyres to 235/60/16 (I swapped rims as well)

I used to get 9.2L/100kms city driving with air-con on average, now that has increased to 10.5L/100kms under exactly the same driving conditions with wider tyres and bigger rims.

Maybe my trip meter is not reading properly as a result of this upgrade, but I checked my speedo against the highway markers and it is spot on.

It is really puzzling me, while my fuel consumption has increased for no apparent reason.


----------



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

*How Far On A Tank of Gas?*

I switched from regular unleaded to mid-grade and I am getting better mileage. When I used regular, I would get about 500-520 kms. With the mid-grade, now I am getting between 540-580 Kms.

Mind you, I will add a few extra drops of fuel and then fill it up when the orange light goes on. 

By the way, how much of a window do you have when the orange light goes on?

Otherwise, how much are you getting on one tank?

Regards,

REAM1


----------



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

REAM1 said:


> I switched from regular unleaded to mid-grade and I am getting better mileage. When I used regular, I would get about 500-520 kms. With the mid-grade, now I am getting between 540-580 Kms.
> 
> Mind you, I will add a few extra drops of fuel and then fill it up when the orange light goes on.
> 
> ...


You're getting better mileage than I am. For highway driving, I'm lucky if I can squeeze 500 kms. For everyday driving in the summer with the air conditioning on (city & highway mix) I get about 450 kms. I do most of my spring/summer/fall driving in 2WD mode. In the winter, I leave it on AWD mode, and average 350-400 kms, using Goodyear Ultra Grip Ice tires. Most of the winter driving is in my town, with a lot of stop-n-go's.

This summer my wife and I were on the highway when the orange light went on. We were able to drive 50 kms before getting it filled. At that point, the gas gauge was under the "E". When I filled it up, it took 55 L, indicating there was 5 L left. If I fill up after the light turns orange, I can usually put in 50 L. I felt like Kramer on Seinfeld seeing how far he could drive the vehicle on fumes!

Btw, my XT is 2006 SE AWD automatic, and I check the tires every few weeks for proper pressure. I don't have any mods on the truck. I'm interested to see what other people get.

Paul


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

565 is the most I got, 515 to 520 with the gauge 1/2 way between empty and 1/4. I do drive fast enough.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Note:
Last three posts...
We already had a thread like this going last year. I decided to merge the posts to it


----------



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

No problem ValBoo. I was not to sure.

When I drive my X, I am the only driver; therefore, better mileage. But if I have 4 more passengers in the X, yes the mileage does drop 10-15%.

REAM1


----------



## emma-lee (Oct 20, 2006)

*What is the actual fuel mileage of the X-Trail BonaVista*

Can anyone tell me the actual fuel mileage, I travel over 500 km's a week and I never believe what the sales people tell me that the care does. I asked several and they all said different so if someone could tell me what theirs does on highway that would be brilliant, I don't have a whole lot of money to spend on fuel so any information would be grand and I am just wondering if I should go for a smaller car with fantastic fuel mileage or a X-Trail .
Thank-You


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

This website is pretty acurate. There is also a post on here about people's average mileage on a tank.

Fuel Consumption Ratings

http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/105817-560-kms-tank-gas.html

The Bonavista Edition would have the same consumption as previous models, except of course the diesel overseas.


----------



## emma-lee (Oct 20, 2006)

Thank-You very much!


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

emma-lee said:


> Can anyone tell me the actual fuel mileage, I travel over 500 km's a week and I never believe what the sales people tell me that the care does. I asked several and they all said different so if someone could tell me what theirs does on highway that would be brilliant, I don't have a whole lot of money to spend on fuel so any information would be grand and I am just wondering if I should go for a smaller car with fantastic fuel mileage or a X-Trail .
> Thank-You


Here are some "real" numbers:

GAS MILEAGE LOG 2006

X-TRAIL BONAVISTA EDITION 

DATE	LITERS	TYPE PRICE	KMS. L / 100 KM.

20 Sept. 47	Irving $1.002 433 10.85

24 Sept. 45	Irving $0.960 395 11.39

28 Sept. 42	Irving $0.960 362 11.60

04 Oct. 42	Irving $0.960 351 11.96

08 Oct. 32	Irving $0.960 278 11.51

12 Oct. 45	Irving $0.960 428 10.51

19 Oct. 46	Irving $0.946 382 12.04

Not really impressive numbers. The "rating" on the X-Trail is 10.8 (window sticker) and that's a figure derived under ideal driving conditions (not the real world).

Most of the above driving was in the City in peak traffic time - the mileage is much better when you mix in some highway driving.

If you're looking for a "real economical" vehicle, this may not be your best choice. However, it does have a lot of other things to offer over an economy box....

Good luck with the decision making.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

I bought one for one winter tires recently and I am burning up gas. The tire rating for the X Trail is 94H, the winter tires I bought are for 98H. Would that suck up more gas?

These treads look wider than my all season ones or is it just the fact that winter tires have soft treads to use more gas?

REAM1


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

REAM1 said:


> I bought one for one winter tires recently and I am burning up gas. The tire rating for the X Trail is 94H, the winter tires I bought are for 98H. Would that suck up more gas?
> 
> These treads look wider than my all season ones or is it just the fact that winter tires have soft treads to use more gas?
> 
> REAM1


It's probably a combination of several factors, tyres being one of them.

The other factors are: 

1) The formulation of the gasoline (winter formulations tend to yield poorer mileage because of different additives).

2) The denser air from colder temperatures.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Canada's Far East said:


> Here are some "real" numbers:
> 
> GAS MILEAGE LOG 2006
> 
> ...


Roger,
Here are some more real numbers I worked on based on my log since owning my ride:



In really cold spell conditions here in montreal (say -20 deg C) I see my consumption going towards 13+ litres per 100Km

You can also look at the average black lines which show an obvious seasonal change (ie much better in summer)

Also my second year of owning was much better than the first; again probably due to many factors including engine-break-in and mods with adjusted air fuel ratio.


----------



## Ottawa-X (Apr 15, 2007)

*Great gas mileage on my trip today!*

With only 130 km on my new Bonavista, I headed out to beautiful Quebec City today (from Ottawa) a 530 km trip.

I was really curious to see what kind of mileage I could get while it is brand new.

I drove 95 to 110 km/hour the whole way (of course varying the rpms a fair bit since I am still breaking it in). I never went over 115. The AC was on the whole time, and the windows all up all the way. I used the cruise control about 1/2 time.

I averaged *7.6 litres per 100 km*. And of course at this point the engine is still tight and probably isn't at its peak yet. This is impressive!

I didn't fill up once - waited until I arrived. I even had 1/4 of a tank left when I arrived.

I have read about X-Trail mileage on this site - seems to vary greatly. Some don't get near what was advertised (10.8 city and 8.1 highway). Glad I beat 8.1.

Some other notes - really enjoyed the ride here - everything about it. The cruise works a lot better than my Maxima - less surging and keeping the speed real constant up and down hills.

Just thought I would share this with you all.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sorry mate, I don't mean to doubt the figure you have just quoted, but I haver NEVER seen such a low figure for the X-Trail anywhere in the world and was wondering how did you calculate your fuel consumption average?

Can you please provide the number of Kms travelled and number of Litres used to fill-up the tank?


----------



## Ottawa-X (Apr 15, 2007)

Aussietrail - I was surprised about the mileage myself.

Topped the tank before heading out.

Starting mileage - 130 km
Ending mileage - 661 km

Purchased 40.6 litres at end of trip.

Did I miscalculate??


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

How much did you top-up before you left and did the 40.6 litres fill-up the tank or was it another top-up at the end of the trip?


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

I worked mine out last week. I got 8.96/100km with the 5-speed manual (mixed city/highway).

I drove 613.6km on 55L of fuel.


----------



## Ottawa-X (Apr 15, 2007)

At the beginning of my trip topped up until the nozzle kept instantly turning off.

Did the same thing when I filled with 40.6 litres at the end. So I think both were pretty equivalent.

I did really make an effort on this trip to drive with getting high gas mileage in mind. No jack rabbit starts, mostly non-stop highway driving, and kept it at constant speeds. Maybe that explains the difference.


----------



## Ottawa-X (Apr 15, 2007)

At the beginning of my trip topped up until the nozzle kept instantly turning off.

Did the same thing when I filled with 40.6 litres at the end. So I think both were pretty equivalent.

I did really make an effort on this trip to drive with getting high gas mileage in mind. No jack rabbit starts, mostly non-stop highway driving, and kept it at constant speeds. Maybe that explains the difference.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Ottawa-X said:


> At the beginning of my trip topped up until the nozzle kept instantly turning off.


To get an accurate fuel reading and because you did not zero the trip meter before your trip, you will need to add the first top-up (in litres) to the last one and devide by the total number of km's travelled, then multiply by a 100

8.96LT/100kms which xtrailguy has quoted is achievable for mostly highway driving with no load in the car or towing anything, but the 7.6LT/100kms is extremely low for an xtrail in ANY driving condition.


----------



## Ottawa-X (Apr 15, 2007)

Not sure what you mean....I could have looked at the trip odometer which I did reset to zero before I started - it will show the same result (661-130 or 531 km driven). Bottom line is that I drive 531 km with 40.6 l of fuel. 531/5.31 = 100. 40.6/5.31=7.6

xtrailguy said he did 8.96 in *mixed*driving - so presumably he could do better doing just highway as I did today......probably low 8 or high 7 as well. I don't see how we are that far off, taking that into consideration.

I only did 1/2 litre per 100 km better than advertised....still lovin' it mate!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

If you did zero the trip meter, why are you starting your journey with 130kms as the starting point? This is what confusing me. You could have just said that you started with zero km's on the trip meeter and reached 531kms on the clock when you filled-up. 

The easier way to calculate your fuel consumption as follows:

40.6/531 x 100= 7.64LT/100Kms

I said, very low (good) figure and that 1/2 litre per 100kms better than advertised is not a small saving in fuel, cause the advertised figures are already exaggerated ones 

In any case, you're saving $$$ and this what matters.

The best FC I managed to get 5 years ago in my brand new (and stock exy) was 8.2LT/100kms and I was driving like a grandpa (no offence to anyone) LOL

These days with all the power mods and heavier foot, 10-11LT/100kms for city driving is what my average is.


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

holy i dont understand why someone could call the x-trail good on fuel. 
one tank of gas gets me 400km MAX, and that is i assumed it can go 50km more after the light came on, or else its really 350.

so if 60L can go 400km, it works out to be 15L/100km(city). thats a horrible figure. 

Note: all my driving are done in the city.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Ice512,

On the other hand, the 15LT/100kms is way too much for an exy and a sign of a problem that needs fixing. Not sure what type of fuel are you using, but that figure can only happen of you're towing a super heavy load or a boat behind you.

I suggest that you have the injectors cleaned, check your air filter (replace with K&N if possible) and use a couple of Octane Booster bottles in the next 4 fuel tanks.

Your exy is still new, so I don't think you'll have a dirty throttle body or intake, but worth checking that out at the next service.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

The very, very best fuel consumption that I have ever, ever achieved in 2 X-Ts was with the first few tanks of gas.....

It was down-hill after that and follows the song - "Some tanks are diamonds and some tanks are stones" - - probably dating myself with that....

Speaking of which - Jalal - I don't always drive like a grandpa  especially when I have the CAI on.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> 8.96LT/100kms which xtrailguy has quoted is achievable for mostly highway driving with no load in the car or towing anything, but the 7.6LT/100kms is extremely low for an xtrail in ANY driving condition.


It was mixed driving, but I would say 70% of it was highway.
I'm happy with my gas mileage.
Ice512, not sure what is going on with your XT, but those numbers seem very high.


----------



## Ottawa-X (Apr 15, 2007)

Wow - didn't realize I would hit such a nerve with this thread!

Jalal - the reason I started with 130 is because that was all the km I had on the car when I started - 130 period. Brand new. Just easy to note that figure.

Ice - there is something seriously wrong with your X-T. Many V-8 vehicles get better than 15 litres per 100 km. An emissions test might identify something.

Ok - so I currently hold the record for best mileage in an X-Trail! Cool!

I will check it again on the way home and report again.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Canada's Far East said:


> Speaking of which - Jalal - I don't always drive like a grandpa  especially when I have the CAI on.
> 
> Cheers = Roger


For some very strange reason, I knew you were gonna pick on that line. hahahahaha 

Am the opposite and sometime do make an effort to drive like a grandpa to see what it feels like...getting prepared I reckon LOL


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Mileage*

Well as some of you know I changed my Spark Plugs to the NGK Iridiums and fully cleaned my K&N Filter. I had to make a trip this past weekend to the U.S. and decided to run the X-Trail from Complete full.. and I mean putting as much gas in the talk as possible... not when the pump stops as your supposed to but a full tank... I ran in until the light came on and came with 680Km on a tank of gas! It was mostly about 75% Highway 25% City. 

Although Nissan said we can keep our original NGK Plugs for a longer period I felt that at 48k and almost two years, the cost is minimal. The Iridiums were about $8.00 each, not a major expense. When I took out my old ones, they looked fine but I can feel and now know there is a difference given the mileage!

Stephen


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

^^^
Assuming 5 litres left in a 60 litre tank capacity this corresponds to (55 L / 680 Km) *100 = 8.1 L/100 Km.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Ottawa-X said:


> With only 130 km on my new Bonavista, I headed out to beautiful Quebec City today (from Ottawa) a 530 km trip...
> 
> I averaged *7.6 litres per 100 km*. And of course at this point the engine is still tight and probably isn't at its peak yet. This is impressive!
> 
> ... The cruise works a lot better than...


Yep these figures are indeed surprising.
Anything below 8.1 L/100 Km is unheard of.

Keep checking and report back on your next fill up.

Also one good bit of advice. when engine is new, you should refrain from using the cruise control; you need to let the rpm vary as much as possible when "wearing-in" the engine.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Wow*

Thanks to our resident gate keeper and mathematician ! I am not complaining... I had one passenger, two baby seats and a full load of stuff in the back bottles (empties) groceries etc.

Stephen


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

Ottawa-X said:


> Ok - so I currently hold the record for best mileage in an X-Trail! Cool!
> 
> I will check it again on the way home and report again.


Been reading your post on exceptional mileage OttawaX. 

It may be possible that your XT has a Lean-Cruise function programmed into the ECU. If so, this kicks in under constant, sustained cruise conditions, such as extended highway driving. 

If this is the case, then your XT is running a different ECU program to most of ours.

Only way to know for sure is if you report back with more figures over the next few months - taking note especially of highway driving conditions?


----------



## shabalia (Dec 27, 2005)

'.. and I mean putting as much gas in the talk as possible... not when the pump stops as your supposed to but a full tank... I ran in until the light came on and came with 680Km on a tank of gas! It was mostly about 75% Highway 25% City."


Hi Stephen...Interesting thread! I haven't checked mileage in quite awhile, and suspect it is not great driving over 110km/hr. as I tend to do all too often. I am going to Montreal next week (500 km each way) so it will be a good test since I plan on using the cruise.

I was reading something about gassing up the car and doing the extra clicks to fill right to the top or go til the next even dollar amount. When that pump automatically shuts off, it creates a vapor lock and this protects the environment by controlling fumes. Another environmental point is when the fill pipe is full, the first time the car hits a bump, the excess gasoline is lost through the vents in the cap. Also, about the vapor lock, when more gas is added, what is really going in is that vapor lock which is a few cents worth of nothing. So, you actually did even better than you thought, considering you got some air!

I stopped doing that extra bit and a definite advantage is checking credit card statements. It makes it real easy when there are never any duplicate amounts!

shabalia


----------



## Ottawa-X (Apr 15, 2007)

Ok - here is the second round mileage - coming home. It was worse - 9.2 litres per 100 km. (vs. 7.6).

To my X-Trail's defence, heading home I was heading somewhat west - and it was an extremely windy day for over 1/2 the trip. At times 70 km per hour. And it was mostly a headwind. I also got stuck in traffic in Montreal and Ottawa - something that didn't happen on Sunday on my first leg.

Another note - I am aware of the need to vary the speed on break in. I regularly moved the speed up and down a total of 10 to 20 km per hour using the cruise control by tapping the up or down button. That is a great feature - let's you change the speed by 1.5 to 2 km per hour each time just by tapping.


----------



## Cottage Life (Dec 5, 2005)

Good Morning People (Morning in Canada anyway) I have a 2005 SE and when heading too the cottage, I will get 600 km too a tank of gas; this is of course at a speed of only 100-105 km/h. Not very fast I know but lets face it, the x-trail is still more a truck than a car and aerodynamically less efficient.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Ottawa-X said:


> Ok - here is the second round mileage - coming home. It was worse - 9.2 litres per 100 km. (vs. 7.6).
> 
> To my X-Trail's defence, heading home I was heading somewhat west - and it was an extremely windy day.....


So on your trip there we can assume that you were heading east? ...with the wind in your rear? ... going downhill? Hence 7.6 L/100Km? (  just joking with you)

Still: your two counts give an average of 8.4 L/100Km, which is still superb!

Don't get too emamoured with these figures; our harsh winter conditions will take you to 13 L/100Km. See my previous post on my 2 year figures: http://www.nissanforums.com/1161965-post42.html


----------



## Ottawa-X (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks ValBoo - interesting stats. Yes, I expect to get crappy mileage when winter comes back.

I guess we have to expect that - it is a big 2.5 litre four cylinder - not a "usual" 1.6 or 1.8 or even 2.0 litre 4 cylinder.


----------



## Abraham_jr (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm not too sure but I think I was getting pretty good gas-mileage on the way home yesterday. I was driving my new X-Trail from Calgary to Prince George through the National Parkway, and I filled up in Jasper, which is about 440 km from Calgary. According to my guage, I had just over a quarter tank left, which leads me to believe I was getting pretty good mileage - based on estimates only. 
So anyway, considering the elevation of the parkway and the mountainous driving conditions, I was pretty darn impressed. I was going pretty slow though since it was still being broken in.


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

with my bonavista, its only a month old, and was new, my first tank fillup was when the low fuel light came on at 475kms (mostly highway)

Question is when the light comes on, is there about 8 litres left in the tank?

Thanks

Vic


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

vickenp said:


> with my bonavista, its only a month old, and was new, my first tank fillup was when the low fuel light came on at 475kms (mostly highway)
> 
> Question is when the light comes on, is there about 8 litres left in the tank?
> 
> ...


On my 2.5 auto I have from 10-12 litres left when the light comes on.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

LEONGSTER said:


> On my 2.5 auto I have from 10-12 litres left when the light comes on.


Same here, one time I kept looking for the Shell petrol station and I couldn't find any during my drive on the highway, when I found one and filled-up, I managed to put 57 litres, so I had only 3 left or the way I thought about it...a large 3LT bottle of juice...which is NOT much at all 

That low fuel warning light was staring in my face the whole time and kept me VERY nervous. I think they should have set that light to change from Orange to RED when you get to the last 5 litres or so.


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> Same here, one time I kept looking for the Shell petrol station and I couldn't find any during my drive on the highway, when I found one and filled-up, I managed to put 57 litres, so I had only 3 left or the way I thought about it...a large 3LT bottle of juice...which is NOT much at all
> 
> That low fuel warning light was staring in my face the whole time and kept me VERY nervous. I think they should have set that light to change from Orange to RED when you get to the last 5 litres or so.


Yes, Jalal. The fuel light does come on a little prematurely I feel.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

I assume they err on the safe side because if it's just a float gauge they aren't very accurate. More room for error with flat tanks than vertical tanks and the reading will depend on how level the vehicle is. A hill or a road camber will affect it.

Nissan won't get many complaints if the light comes on too soon, they might if it came on too late.


----------



## Waxen (Mar 30, 2007)

I just finished keeping track of my gas usage. When the light came on to fill it, i filled up the tank at 52.4 litres and I had gone 430kms. This is 95% city driving (with the occasional 5-10 minutes drives on a highway). Per my calculation thats nearly 500km's on a full tank (60L) of gas. Not bad fuel efficiency for city driving by my standards. I'm pleasantly impressed. Can't wait to go on a long trip all highway driving to find out how many km's I can get out of a tank of gas.


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

I know its still breaking in, about 3500kms now, but I find its a little thirsty (at least in the city) - doing another montreal - toronto trip this weekend & will report my findings.


----------



## damon (May 12, 2005)

Mine was thirsty till 7000 km now giving 24-26 mpg city
be patient best mileage recorded 33.8 mpg.


----------



## shabalia (Dec 27, 2005)

My first 294 km with the cruise at 110-112, I used 8.8L/100 km. 

The next 500 km was at various speeds including over 100 km in downtown Montreal and I used 10.5L/100km. 

I haven't filled up again and have gone another 508 km. There is just above 1/8 tank left according to the gauge; the light isn't on yet. Now that I'm home with a gas station on every corner, I can wait to see when the light comes on. I don't like pushing it when I'm on the highway...embarrassing memories of running out of gas! At least if the car is old, you can plead a broken gas guage! 

I have also wondered how much is left when the light comes on so I'll know this week.


----------



## bonny-vee (May 1, 2007)

Well, 1st tank....up to the cottage & back, about 535K, fuel light came on just as we got back home but needle was between 1/4 & E........about 9.89km/100l or 28.5 mpg. I was hoping to break 30....speeds varied from about 60kph through small towns to max of 110kph, but considering it was really windy on the way up & we had a canoe on the roof, not too bad.


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

Can someone post how they calculate their mileages (for kms and Litres)

Thankx


----------



## bonny-vee (May 1, 2007)

When you fill up, reset one of your trip meters to '0'. Next time you fill up, note the # of litres it took to fill the tank and the # of kms on your trip meter. To get l/100km, multiply # of litres by 100 and divide by # of kms. For example:
to refill tank: 53 litres
trip meter read: 535 kms
53x100 = 5300/535 = 9.91 l/100km
to convert it to mpg: 282/ l/100km or 282/9.91 = 28.46


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

vickenp said:


> Can someone post how they calculate their mileages (for kms and Litres)
> 
> Thankx


You can either use the formula posted above OR use this *FUEL CALCULATOR*


----------



## bonny-vee (May 1, 2007)

Cool fuel calculator! I made my own up in Excel that does about the same thing...I just input my kms & litres and it converts to mpg. Anyway, 2nd top up of 20 l or so and almost all in town, stop & start driving and I got about 24 mpg. Ok I guess, only 2 mpg less than the Transport Canada city rating and only about 700 km on the vehicle so far. 2nd run up to the cottage this weekend, this time with a kayak on top for the way up and I broke 30!
(30.2 mpg to be exact). Can't wait to try it with nothing on the roof and see what the improvement is, but overall, I'm quite happy.


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

Im only getting 400km before light comes on(around 10-11L left), but then its 90%city driving with a/c or heat...(and no, i dont do leadfoot, my mom drives the car most of the the time)
is there a problem ?? I called up my dealer and they say its ok....but when i see the figures u guys are getting, i think theres sthg wrong with mine......
everytime i do a calc, and it works out to 12-12.5L/100km...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I think the normal city driving for a standard (non modified xtrail) should be around 11-11.5L/100kms, the 12L/100kms is what I am currently getting with all the performance modifications I have on my exy and driving it like I stole it type of thing.

So, the 12.5LT you're getting is a bit high but then again, the fuel consumption is also dependant on climate and other factors, so you should only be comparing it against figures of other drivers in your area (country).

Higher fuel consumption figures could be attributed to many things, some of which includes:

1. Dirty Throttle Body (due to city driving)
2. Dirty Fuel Injectors.
3. Sub-quality fuel
4. Dirty Air Filter

Check that all of the above are OK and use the Fuel Injector Cleaner for a couple of fuel tanks and see if that would improve the fuel economy.


----------



## P11SR20DET (Sep 19, 2006)

Hey guys - sorry about resurrecting an ooolllddd thread...but couldn't help but wonder what the .. is the problem with my XT....I live in Trinidad, and have an XTrail with the QR20DE motor. I am totally baffled about my consumption now....I consistently get about 12-15 L/100 km depending on my driving style!!! It's only now doing about 23000 km, and the air filter was replaced with an OEM one at 16000km. Most of my drive is with very little load, and I would say about 75% city drive / 25% highway, a/c on most of the time.. But I usually drive it damn hard on the highway....normally cruising at 130+ Kph, and alot of quick acceleration when I'm trying to meander through highway traffic...

After reading this thread...even with my driving style / conditions, I should still get alot better consumption....???
Other than these:
1. Dirty Throttle Body (due to city driving)
2. Dirty Fuel Injectors.
3. Sub-quality fuel
4. Dirty Air Filter
What else should I check on?
Incidentally, I get about the same consumption on my P11 Primera (with GTi-R SR20DET), and used to get about the same with my old '97 Honda Accord (F20B2 motor). All with our "premium unleaded" which I think is about ~98 octane....

Any thoughts?


----------



## robhoare (Jul 28, 2008)

mine does about 35 mpg and thats doing 90-100 miles aday on varied roads but in general around the 60-70 mph with ac and heat etc all on, if i tread carefully it will do about 41 mpg even with ac on....mine is 2006 2.2 td 136.


----------



## westx (Sep 12, 2009)

*x-trail gas millage*

Just picked up a mint 06 a few weeks ago. We packed it up for a camping trip last weekend from Calgary to Jasper not knowing what kind of millage my x-trail would get. Full tank 50$ (needle past F),drove the speed limit on 2 w\d setting and was shocked to arrive in Jasper,400 km later, with a little over half a tank left. I filled it up after a few more days of driving at 620Km and the low fuel light had still not come on. I know the low fuel light works because I have seen it since then. I have read once the light goes on, you can still drive around 100 km on reserve. This would put me over the 700k mark on a full tank. Has anyone else recorded this kind of millage with this vehicle?


----------



## Hugh Jass (Jul 31, 2009)

*X-Trail fuel economy*

I bought a 2006 Bonavista in early August and made the trip to Salmon Arm, BC from Edmonton, AB down the #2, through Banff on the #1. Plenty 'o hills on that route. I kept my speed @110 km/h when I could. With 3 adults and a dog and all of our stuff I got @640 km before the light came on and filled with 52 litres of plain ol' 87 octane. The cruise held steady on all of the hills and I had the a/c on much o' the time. By my calculations I get 29 mpg hwy. Driving in the city I get 21-23 mpg with a mix o' hwy and local roads. I use the US gallon which = 3.79 litres and the mile which = 1.609 km. I have seen other people using the Imperial gallon and improper km - mile conversions to calculate this which would of course yield a more impressive looking mpg figure.


----------



## Robbyraccoon (Aug 29, 2009)

NismoKat said:


> Wow thats incredible, i thought that was impossible with the X, what was your average speed? , my longest drive with 1 tank is 480.


480?? MPH? 

I've gotten 700km out of my puppy..2 times... many times over 650KM

That's all highway mileage w/o AC

I routinely get 550 to 575 KM

In winter this drops by about 15%


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

Mine is similar, if I drive carefully, I can usually get 550km, out of a tank mixed driving. The highway is about 10% better.


----------



## raklei (Oct 17, 2009)

*Average mpg for your Xtrail?*

How many miles do you average with your X-trail ?
I know that it depends on driving, I get an average of 12-15 mpg in city.


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

sounds about right for the city... and you said it... depends on your driving happen


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

My litres/100km. you can do the math yourself for the mpg.

10.00
11.29
12.72
10.59
10.94
10.76
11.16
12.36
11.89
10.94
10.02
10.84
10.58
10.24
11.71
9.94
9.93
9.38
9.83
9.17
10.20
9.43
9.82
9.68
11.91
11.08
12.36
11.53
10.87
12.00
10.67
8.63
9.91
15.01
11.08


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

It would be helpful to find out how did you manage to get as low as 8.63L/100kms and as high as 15.01L/100kms. What was the contributing factor to these readings?


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

Yes, the funny thing is that the 15.01 and the 8.93 are actually related. I had to fill up early on the one tank and forgot to account for that, then I tacked on the extra fill up to the one reading just so I wouldn't lose it  Sorry. 

Most of the swings you see in the data are due to winter and summer. Most of the readings are about 2 weeks apart. During the summer I tow a couple of motorcycles for racing. Almost all of my driving is done in city. The first reading taken is essentially the start of january last year.


----------



## SifToN (Oct 2, 2009)

*Got 8.6 L /100 km last weekend.*

Drove Montreal to Saguenay averaging 115 km/hour using AC. Had a fresh oil change and a rear wheel bearing replaced the day before, so that must have helped. I hit 560 km and the light hadn't come on yet when I refilled.


----------

